# HBO(Adult) programs in WKORV -- warning



## skim118

When we were in WKORV last week we encountered a notice on top of the TV:

-------------------------------------
Aloha,

For your viewing enjoyment the property provides a standard cable package, inclusive of HBO.  Unfortunately, we do not have parental controls which can block specific channels.  Some programming may not be suitable for all viewers.  Parental discretion is advised.

Mahalo
--------------------------------------

Since our three teenagers were mostly using the Studio side of the lock-out, we checked the HBO channel out and the schedule listed; Since the accompanying TV Guide listed referred to it as HBO Family channel we were OK with it.

Since we kept the teens active, they never got to watch TV initially.  On the fifth night(July 5), the 17 year old who was reading,  found the other two teens(younger) giggling out of control in front of the TV.  He then found them watching an episode of Real Sex and the segment was on "Puppetry of the Pe*is".  Thankfully the older one made them turn-off the TV and informed us after we came back our walk on the beach at 8:30 PM.

The problem I have with WKORV & not HBO.  HBO broadcasts the Real Sex program at 2AM, but WKORV shows this program at 8PM(six hours before the scheduled time).  I have no idea why their cable operator is picking up the east coast HBO feed;  moreover we were also shocked that they switched from HBO family channel into the regular HBO channel without any warning(contrary to their TV Guide brochure).

I agree as parents we are responsible for what our kids watch, but accurate brochures and better technology would help us for sure.  

I filed a complaint with Starcentral , but I am assuming that little warning  brochure on top the TV was already in response to other complaints.  will post if I get any response from SVN.


----------



## Ekaaj

We just had the same issue while staying at a Hilton resort in town.  We are on Pacific time, and happened upon the HBO "porn" shows around 11 PM our time.  Not what I was expecting at all!!  I was watching the end of a movie, left it on the HBO channel, and all of a sudden naked women were dancing around the screen!  I find it highly inappropriate that ANY hotel would allow these channels to be broadcast without parental controls.  We just returned, and are writing a letter to the hotel itself, as well as the Hilton corporation.  I'm sorry, but that kind of broadcast programming is just not necessary in a hotel room.


----------



## formerhater

HBO is pretty standard stuff for hotel rooms so it's not unreasonable to expect to see it in a hotel-based timeshare.  I'm not sure if HBO has a Hawaii feed.  I'm guessing not, which could be why the times were out of wack, but you would think Westin could at least pick up the West coast feed to reduce the likelihood of guests experiencing what the OP did.  

I noticed the warning on top of my TV when in Maui in March and I think it is sufficient on Westin's part.  If they can't get the timezone feeds straightened out, an additional statement explaining this might be good too so that parents know that adult programming could be on HBO at earlier hours.

I've stayed at hundreds of hotels that offer HBO (Skin-a-max and all) and have never noticed a parental warning about TV content so it seems that Westin is going beyond the industry standard in this area.  I do agree that they should have correct TV listings so parents can make fully informed decisions about TV viewing for their kids.


----------



## JudyS

skim118 said:


> When we were in WKORV last week we encountered a notice on top of the TV:
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Aloha,
> 
> For your viewing enjoyment the property provides a standard cable package, inclusive of HBO.  Unfortunately, we do not have parental controls which can block specific channels.  Some programming may not be suitable for all viewers.  Parental discretion is advised.
> 
> Mahalo
> --------------------------------------....


Hmmm, sounds like they've had people requesting the ability to "lock out" certain channels.  I'm not sure why that should be so hard for a resort to provide, really, especially when they have a budget like Westin's. 

Guess this is one thing I _won't _have to worry about when I stay at the Disney Vacation Club!


----------



## Time2Ponder

JudyS said:


> Hmmm, sounds like they've had people requesting the ability to "lock out" certain channels.  I'm not sure why that should be so hard for a resort to provide, really, especially when they have a budget like Westin's.
> 
> Guess this is one thing I _won't _have to worry about when I stay at the Disney Vacation Club!



It's difficult to provide because lock-outs require set-top boxes. This would increase the MFs (cost of boxes, regular upgrade and maintenance of boxes, time spent by maintenance fixing/reprogramming boxes that users had messed up, etc.) exponentially. I can't think of a single hotel in which I've stayed that had a set top box, for precisely these reasons.

And while I'm a member of DVC, I loath their TV offerings. It's basically all Disney, all the time. You can't find anything that is mildly non-child-directed (like when you might want to do some adult relaxing in the evening). Why? Because they want you in the parks, spending $$, not in your rooms, watching TV. I'd much rather have the extended availability of regular hotel programming.


----------



## Ekaaj

Time2Ponder said:


> And while I'm a member of DVC, I loath their TV offerings. It's basically all Disney, all the time. You can't find anything that is mildly non-child-directed (like when you might want to do some adult relaxing in the evening).



LOL, I'd rather have Disney than porn, personally!  I still don't understand why you can't lock out a channel temporarily.  We opened up the regular TV "services menu" using the remote, and there was an option for channel blocking.  However, we were "locked out" of the entire menu, for whatever reason.  If the hotel unblocked that menu, we could easily have selected the channels we wished to not view.

We have done this at home, using our regular TV remote.  It's not locked with a "code" but it does block the viewing of certain channels as you scroll through them.  I don't see why you would need an additional "set top box" for this in hotel rooms.


----------



## saluki

My guess is that most guests will want access to HBO, etc. I think it would be a bit of a logistical nightmare to allow some guests to block certain channels, then require the staff to unlock them for the next guests, etc. Maybe there is a simple solution, but I'm not sure what it would be.


----------



## Steel5Rings

Give me a break...HBO is hardly HARD CORE porn.........Cathouse is a great show on HBO and even they don't get into it like they do on PLayboy.

Suggest you watch what your kids are looking at on TV....rather than cut the entertainment options for the rest of us.

It is not Starwood's job to police your kids.....you as an adult know what is on HBO and cable in general....it is up to you to make the choice.....Starwood has done more than enough by posting a reminder.

What's next a disclaimer for Fox or CourTV because they show programs like COPS which show violence?


----------



## Steel5Rings

saluki said:


> My guess is that most guests will want access to HBO, etc. I think it would be a bit of a logistical nightmare to allow some guests to block certain channels, then require the staff to unlock them for the next guests, etc. Maybe there is a simple solution, but I'm not sure what it would be.



The simple solution is to tell your kids they are not allowed to watch HBO without seeking permission.,,,How hard is that?


----------



## skim118

Steel5Rings said:


> The simple solution is to tell your kids they are not allowed to watch HBO without seeking permission.,,,How hard is that?



Thanks for your snide remark.  Did you even read the original post ?  Our kids were watching a movie on what was ostensibly supposed to be on HBO "Family" channel.  At 8PM it magically became a soft-porn channel contrary to what was listed in the HBO Guide placed next to the TV.

BTW I am not sure how many of you have even seen "Real Sex"; following is the description of the show that suddenly appeared on WKORV TV at 8PM.

http://www.hbo.com/apps/schedule/ScheduleServlet?ACTION_DETAIL=DETAIL&FOCUS_ID=597763


----------



## gns4az

saluki said:


> My guess is that most guests will want access to HBO, etc. I think it would be a bit of a logistical nightmare to allow some guests to block certain channels, then require the staff to unlock them for the next guests, etc. Maybe there is a simple solution, but I'm not sure what it would be.



I think WKORV found the perfect solution by offering a disclaimer to their guests.  I travel for a living and have never seen a disclaimer in a commercial hotel - I think it is a nice touch.  We saw it during our visit in March and it immediately reminded us of the time differential between Maui and the mainland.  We were grateful to have a variety of channels to choose from, not just the news networks and shopping channels.


----------



## Time2Ponder

Ekaaj said:


> LOL, I'd rather have Disney than porn, personally!



By "adult" I meant something non-kid-related (which I think I actually wrote out). In other words, I don't want to have to watch Mickey Mouse cartoons or some old Seinfeld rerun at night after I've been kicking around the kid-infested parks all day. I'd like to be able to get a glass of wine, put up my feet and watch HBO. But that option is not available to me at Disney.


----------



## Ekaaj

Time2Ponder said:


> By "adult" I meant something non-kid-related (which I think I actually wrote out). In other words, I don't want to have to watch Mickey Mouse cartoons or some old Seinfeld rerun at night after I've been kicking around the kid-infested parks all day.



I understand that.  And MY point was that, if I only had the 2 choices, I would honestly rather have all Disney than any kind of porn.  I think porn is pure trash - all of it.  We don't go on vacation to watch TV, anyway - we can do that at home - but if we are flipping channels, I'd rather not have to pass by someone having graphic sex.  Yep, I'm an adult and can change the channel, but that's not the point.  I'd rather not see it at all.  See my above point about it being pure trash.

As for the resort in Hawaii, showing HBO porn at 8 PM and having kids get a glimpse of it, if it were me I'd raise a HUGE stink until it got fixed.  That's just unacceptable.  I don't care how many people like the stuff, it is NOT ok to be showing it at a time when kids might be watching, especially if it's shown after a "family friendly" movie.  That's just wrong, and I don't get why so many people on this board aren't bothered by this happening.  Oh wait - many of those people like porn anyway.  Duh, what was I thinking - why would they care if kids are exposed to it?


----------



## Time2Ponder

Ekaaj said:


> I understand that.  And MY point was that, if I only had the 2 choices, I would honestly rather have all Disney than any kind of porn.  I think porn is pure trash - all of it.  We don't go on vacation to watch TV, anyway - we can do that at home -



Ah, I see. So, you never take a break while you're on vacation? You never come home, collapse, and put on the TV or pull out a book? I'm envious. You certainly must get a lot out of all of your vacations.



> but if we are flipping channels, I'd rather not have to pass by someone having graphic sex.  Yep, I'm an adult and can change the channel, but that's not the point.  I'd rather not see it at all.  See my above point about it being pure trash.



Man. I see your point. The free market, freedom of expression, and freedom of expression certainly are tough things to endure in this horrible country of ours.




> As for the resort in Hawaii, showing HBO porn at 8 PM and having kids get a glimpse of it, if it were me I'd raise a HUGE stink until it got fixed.  That's just unacceptable.  I don't care how many people like the stuff, it is NOT ok to be showing it at a time when kids might be watching, especially if it's shown after a "family friendly" movie.  That's just wrong, and I don't get why so many people on this board aren't bothered by this happening.



I'm not sure, but I'm guessing people may not be bothered by it because they know that in the free market, not everyone will be happy all of the time: Some people will not get served in the manner they'd prefer because doing so would cause inconvenience to even greater numbers of people (i.e., # of HI subscribers vs. # of subscribers in other time zones). 



> Oh wait - many of those people like porn anyway.  Duh, what was I thinking - why would they care if kids are exposed to it?



Just because we're not upset by porn being shown means that we like porn? Get a grip, or take a class in logic. Your deductive reasoning and subsequent causal attributions leave much to be desired.

Besides, maybe some of us don't believe we should have to be the voice of morality for everyone else. In other words, we're "adult " enough to know that other people may have other preferences, and we're okay with that.


----------



## geekette

I, personally, don't consider HBO to be a porn channel, altho there may be some graphic sex and certainly some programming that is highly sexual.  Plenty of shows and movies with actual plots outside of HBO have sex in them, but I don't consider it porn.

Disney channel vs HBO?  Guess you'll have to call me a porn hound cuz I'll take HBO over Disney.  

To each his own.


----------



## Ekaaj

Only read the first part of your post, Time.  And thank you.  Yes, we do get a lot out of our vacations.  We read books, relax by the pool, take walks, sleep in, and a thousand other things that we don't always get to do at home.

I wasn't able to read the rest of your post because it seemed to be filled with a lot of rude ranting.  Oh well.  Perhaps you can type better next time.


----------



## JudyS

skim118 said:


> Did you even read the original post ?  Our kids were watching a movie on what was ostensibly supposed to be on HBO "Family" channel.  At 8PM it magically became a soft-porn channel contrary to what was listed in the HBO Guide placed next to the TV


Yes, the original post said nothing about "hard core porn."  It said that a channel that was originally suitable for families with children suddenly switched, early in the evening, to something not appropriate at all.  If the hotel channels do that, I don't see how parents are supposed to monitor their children closely enough to keep them from seeing inappropriate material.  What happens when the parents are off cooking dinner, or in the bathroom?  Besides, there is no way for the parents to know the material is inappropriate until after the channel starts showing it -- and even a couple of minutes of such a program might leave parents with a lot of explaining to do!




Ekaaj said:


> .... MY point was that, if I only had the 2 choices, I would honestly rather have all Disney than any kind of porn.... Yep, I'm an adult and can change the channel, but that's not the point.  I'd rather not see it at all.....


That's exactly how I feel, too. 




Time2Ponder said:


> ...Man. I see your point. The free market, freedom of expression, and freedom of expression certainly are tough things to endure in this horrible country of ours.....


Time2Ponder, if you are so much in favor of freedom of expression, why do you get so upset when someone expresses a view different from yours?


----------



## DavidnRobin

I vote for HBO over Disney...  HBO has the best programming on TV by far.

As to better warnings to parents about the time differences - of course.

Funny that so many get upset at 'porn' - but it is okay to see graphic violence, sexual inuendo, and 4 minutes of brainwashing commercials for every 5 minutes of programming on commercial stations... (but show a one-second blurry shot of Janet Jackson's nipple - and America goes crazy).


----------



## kewanee

skim118 said:


> BTW I am not sure how many of you have even seen "Real Sex"; following is the description of the show that suddenly appeared on WKORV TV at 8PM.
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/apps/schedule/ScheduleServlet?ACTION_DETAIL=DETAIL&FOCUS_ID=597763


I looked at the description and I think I see why they were all laughing - people are stars known for 'contorting their genitals in various shapes'!! I always thought HBO was just movies you could get at the video store and now their own shows.  I was quite surprised on a business trip when I was flipping channels late at night!  We did not have it at home in the past because of the cost and now I have more reasons not to have it.


----------



## Negma

I do not like it when the posts get personal so let's try to be civil. This is a case of trying to keep everyone reasonably happy. I like having HBO available, I like going to Diney and wish I could get more choices on their TV's, we do not live in a perfect world. At least they warned the viewers of potential programming. There are news programs I have seen that I am not crazy about either, but we work our way through it (try explaining the President of the US and his exploits with your kids).

I will be there in 4 weeks, I know what to look for, I will now check the schedule, and then make a choice. Now if we can just get an upgrade......


----------



## JudyS

DavidnRobin said:


> ...Funny that so many get upset at 'porn' - but it is okay to see graphic violence, sexual inuendo, and 4 minutes of brainwashing commercials for every 5 minutes of programming on commercial stations... (but show a one-second blurry shot of Janet Jackson's nipple - and America goes crazy).


I have a real problem with the violence on TV, too (and with some of the commercials.)


----------



## skim118

kewanee said:


> I looked at the description and I think I see why they were all laughing - people are stars known for 'contorting their genitals in various shapes'!! I always thought HBO was just movies you could get at the video store and now their own shows.  I was quite surprised on a business trip when I was flipping channels late at night!  We did not have it at home in the past because of the cost and now I have more reasons not to have it.



Actually the nudity was not a problem;  our kids have boogie-boarded at Little Beach and seen all shapes & sizes & I know they have seen HBO movies at their friends.  

The subject matter of this specific show(kama sutra positions, orgies, Miss Nude USA,....) & the incorrect TV Guide,  the timing of the show(8PM) & the abrupt switch is what I object to.    

Thankfully our 17-year old who is not known for much common sense took care of the situation for us;  usually he would have been immersed in his book  and ignored his siblings;  only because the "pe*is puppeteers" segment came first, he even took some action !!


----------



## Time2Ponder

JudyS said:


> Time2Ponder, if you are so much in favor of freedom of expression, why do you get so upset when someone expresses a view different from yours?



If you read my post carefully rather than simply taking my words out of context, you'll see that I was not objecting to the expression of views different from my own, but was objecting to those people who attempt to force their views on me and others (the "morality police" -- whose- and what-ever morality they happen to represent).


----------



## JudyS

Time2Ponder said:


> If you read my post carefully rather than simply taking my words out of context, you'll see that I was not objecting to the expression of views different from my own, but was objecting to those people who attempt to force their views on me and others (the "morality police" -- whose- and what-ever morality they happen to represent).


I did read your post carefully.  How is Ekaaj _forcing_ his (or her) view on you, by merely posting a few words in an online discussion forum?  If you think people should be free to express themselves however they want, why get upset over what someone says?

As for "morality police", I don't know the basis for other people's objections to porn.  In my case, though, I object to most porn -- as well as to much of the violence in the media -- because there is extensive research indicating that most types of pornography and most types of media depictions of violence lead to increases in real-world violence.  (In the case of non-violent pornography, the problem seems to be that some men who watch it get the unrealistic idea that sex is very easy to obtain, and then get angry at women who say no to them.)  I'm not a prude about sex -- I'm in favor of gay marriage, for example. 

I'm know a lot of women who are against porn for the same reason I am: they believe it increases real-world violence against women.  This includes one friend who was gang-raped as a child by men who leafed through porn magazines while they were attacking her, looking for ideas of what to do to her next. Do you really think a woman who had that happen wants to come across porn unexpectedly when she is flipping the channels of her TV?


----------



## MusicMan

Time2Ponder said:


> If you read my post carefully rather than simply taking my words out of context, you'll see that I was not objecting to the expression of views different from my own, but was objecting to those people who attempt to force their views on me and others (the "morality police" -- whose- and what-ever morality they happen to represent).



Actually, Time, I think it's YOU who is trying to force YOUR standards on others. I couldn't care less if you watch porn or pretty much anything else (I spent 20 years in the Army so I'm NOT easily offended) ...BUT in this situation the HBO show in that time slot, with no restrictions, was the same as having a porn magazine in the window on a public street... people walking by HAVE to look at it when they don't want to see it.  Keep the mags under the counter (or in not public areas), keep the tv shows available only whenever they're not accessible to kiddies surfing the channels.  Makes sense to me.


----------



## HGVCGod

_BUT in this situation the HBO show in that time slot, with no restrictions, was the same as having a porn magazine in the window on a public street... people walking by HAVE to look at it when they don't want to see it. Keep the mags under the counter (or in not public areas), keep the tv shows available only whenever they're not accessible to kiddies surfing the channels. Makes sense to me._

_[Removed religious reference...not allowed on TUG]_.....their issue is pure evangelically politically correctness thought or lack of thought and I do not subscribe to it no matter how you dress is up or self-righteously you sound.....talk about PORN.....I do not think they shoulc be allowed to show FOX News (it is news and not views isn't it?????) on TV ......that is pornographic to my way of thinking....now there is a cause to get behind......


----------



## djp

I am amazed that this thread has gotten so much passion stirred. Here's my take.
-Is it usually a good thing that HBO is offered at starwood properties....yes. It is nice to be able to watch a movie without having to pay extra for rental etc....
-That being said it is ridiculus IMO to deny that some late night offerings on  HBO are pornagraphic in nature. Is a show with significant nudity pornagraphic?...that is up for debate. But shows that are based on people being not just nude, but also having full blown sex for all to see...when that is a main theme of the show. That seems like porn to me.
-It seems that WKORV has made an attempt to be  responsible with the statement. It would seem that if they added something to this effect on the statement "due to the fact that our cable feed is from the mainland and the corresponsing time changes, it is possible  that some "adult" cable offerings might be broadcast in times normally reserved for "family" viewing." If that statement were added then I think everyone ccould be happy. Those that want HBO and all of its different offerings while on vacation will have them, and responsible parents will have a clear heads up that if your kids are flipping channels in the early evening they may get a surprise so parents can take charge of the remote if need be.
It troubles me that on this normally good natured website that someone would be so flamed simply for expressing an opinion. I would say that most responsible parents dont want their kids watching nude people involved in sex acts. That has been proven to be unhealthy for young kids, so for someone to express surprise or disssapointment in the early offerings of adult programming at their timeshare seems normal, and I think many of us appreciate the heads up on this so we can be careful wth our kids while there.


----------



## DavidnRobin

If someone thinks what is on HBO is porn - has never seen porn.  HBO is the number one mainstream cable channel with the best programming on TV (IMO).  'Real Sex' maybe a stupid show (IMO) but it is still not porn.

I realize that 'porn' maybe interpreted differently by different people - according to the 'powers that be' - the ones who control the content of what we watch (like it or not...) - HBO content is not rated X and is not considered porn by mainstream America (by those who control what mainstream America thinks...)

btw, do not take your children to Europe  and let them watch TV there or go to the beaches - that will be harmed for life...

We rarely watch commercial TV outside of sports (because of the inane content and endless commercials) - and pretty much only watch non-commercial TV (e.g. HBO, Showtime, etc.) - and (STRONGLY) do not care for other people trying to control the content of what we want to watch based on their puritan beliefs or their definition of porn.

If you want to write your congressperson - and try to get tighter controls of the content of TV - feel free - it is your right - but as it stands right now you do not have the right to control what other owners want to watch.

If it would be put to a vote to the WKORV Owners about removing HBO - I would imagine that you would be in an overwhelming minority.

My advice - pull the plug on your TV at WKORV - or shut your eyes so your mind will not lead you to uncontrolable urges of rape and violence against women in case you happen to flip over an episode of Real Sex.

Get a grip...

Back to the OP - WKORV did put out adequate warning - and to assume that at 8PM and later that there would not be adult content on HBO is a large assumption - or to misread (or rely on) a schedule as such is even a larger assumption.

Out.


----------



## djp

[
Is some of the adult material on HBO porn...I guess that is up for debate...for what it is worth...the yourdictionary.com defines pornography as follows

_pornography definition 
n.
1. Sexually explicit pictures, writing, or other material whose primary purpose is to cause sexual arousal._

With that definition one could think that the HBO stuff is porn..... 

B][If it would be put to a vote to the WKORV Owners about removing HBO - I would imagine that you would be in an overwhelming minority.[/B]

]

I have not read a post by anyone that clearly expresses a desire to get rid of HBO at wkorv. 
Is it not totally reasonable to express surprise that at 8pm kids would stumble across "adult" programming?....I think so.
If the OP was surprised and wished they would have had a "heads up" about this before they went...is it not considerate to pass the knowledge along? I think so.
I dont think anyone is trying to convert anyone to the Christian Coalition here. I think that the OP is simply sharing their experience and giving a tip to anyone who cares to take it. In case we have forgotten, that is what we do here on TUG. we share our experiences and give information we feel would be helpful to others.


----------



## Steel5Rings

Really what is needed is Playboy TV or the Vivid hardcore channel.....Nothing like some good porn to get the juices flowing on vacation.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Why Do They Do It ?*

I cannot understand why the people performing in those dirty movies & videos -- especially the women -- are willing to do that on camera while their parents are still lving. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## skim118

HBO's new shows in the fall include super explicit  sex scenes in  shows ("Tell Me You Love Me").  HBO is desperate since losing Sopranos and now resorting to whatever it takes to keep it's viewers.

On the Sep 9 premiere, you will find a woman bringing her husband to a climax & all body parts will be fully shown.


----------



## ondeadlin

I think the tone here is unfortunate and very unlike the usual discussions on TUG.

I'm an HBO subscriber and have seen Real Sex from time to time (including a few hysterical episodes when people who clearly should not been seen naked, let alone having sex, are featured).

That said, I think the OP has a very legitimate complaint here. I would not, as a subscriber, be comfortable with HBO broadcasting those programs at 8 p.m. in my home, nor would I expect to see it at any TS or hotel we were staying at during that hour. The OP specifically said they had no problem with the CONTENT, just WHEN it was being broadcast. The OP specifically DID NOT say that WKORV should drop the channel.

The OP was sharing a warning with other parents. Period.

I, for one, appreciate it, even though I also appreciate HBO.


----------



## ricoba

ondeadlin said:


> I think the tone here is unfortunate and very unlike the usual discussions on TUG.
> 
> I'm an HBO subscriber and have seen Real Sex from time to time (including a few hysterical episodes when people who clearly should not been seen naked, let alone having sex, are featured).
> 
> That said, I think the OP has a very legitimate complaint here. I would not, as a subscriber, be comfortable with HBO broadcasting those programs at 8 p.m. in my home, nor would I expect to see it at any TS or hotel we were staying at during that hour. The OP specifically said they had no problem with the CONTENT, just WHEN it was being broadcast. The OP specifically DID NOT say that WKORV should drop the channel.
> 
> The OP was sharing a warning with other parents. Period.
> 
> I, for one, appreciate it, even though I also appreciate HBO.



This is very nicely said and I agree with your sentiments.

I too think this thread has taken a few nasty jabs that are unnecessary and deviate from the OP.

Thank you for putting it so succinctly.


----------



## LauraS93

ondeadlin said:


> I think the tone here is unfortunate and very unlike the usual discussions on TUG.
> 
> I'm an HBO subscriber and have seen Real Sex from time to time (including a few hysterical episodes when people who clearly should not been seen naked, let alone having sex, are featured).
> 
> That said, I think the OP has a very legitimate complaint here. I would not, as a subscriber, be comfortable with HBO broadcasting those programs at 8 p.m. in my home, nor would I expect to see it at any TS or hotel we were staying at during that hour. The OP specifically said they had no problem with the CONTENT, just WHEN it was being broadcast. The OP specifically DID NOT say that WKORV should drop the channel.
> 
> The OP was sharing a warning with other parents. Period.
> 
> I, for one, appreciate it, even though I also appreciate HBO.



Ditto that!  As a parent of two young children, I appreciate the heads up.  And I enjoy my Big Love series on HBO, too!  After the kids are in bed


----------



## DavidnRobin

LauraS93 said:


> Ditto that!  As a parent of two young children, I appreciate the heads up.  And I enjoy my Big Love series on HBO, too!  After the kids are in bed



As grandparents of two and parents of two - we agree - however - as pointed out by the OP - there was a warning from WKORV - that was our point.  (both of us) To assume that some schedule applied 24 hours a day - then why would there be a warning in the first place? 
It is called using logic and some caution - considering most people know that HBO programming contains adult content programming... 
To make the leap in faith that all must have been okay with HBO late at night was a mistake in logic and judgement.  The point being (beyond the inane argument of what is porn - which is already defined for cable and commercial TV) - there was a warning notice displayed by WKORV (as there should have been).


----------



## ondeadlin

DavidnRobin said:


> It is called using logic and some caution - considering most people know that HBO programming contains adult content programming...
> To make the leap in faith that all must have been okay with HBO late at night was a mistake in logic and judgement.  The point being (beyond the inane argument of what is porn - which is already defined for cable and commercial TV) - there was a warning notice displayed by WKORV (as there should have been).



The property's warning is not adequate.

Even someone very familiar with HBO, as I am, would never expect a show like Real Sex to be on in your hotel/TS at 8 p.m. Hence, the warning is useful.

And, again, your tone is unfortunate. Calling the debate over what is and isn't porn "inane" does nothing other than to create a hostile environment and make it clear you're sitting in judgement of other's views.


----------



## califgal

I think this thread has gotten way off track with too many personal opinions and insults flying.

The OP just wanted to let people know that the partictular show was on tv way too early, that's it that's all.

I now pronounce the thread dead!


----------



## calgarygary

ondeadlin said:


> ... I would not, as a subscriber, be comfortable with HBO broadcasting those programs at 8 p.m. in my home, nor would I expect to see it at any TS or hotel we were staying at during that hour. The OP specifically said they had no problem with the CONTENT, just WHEN it was being broadcast....


I think people need to recognize that in this day of timeshifting, satellites, cable, etc that no broadcaster is broadcasting these shows into your home, hotel or timeshare.  Broadcasters are sending these signals into the air and it is your choice whether to receive the signal.  As far as your children seeing nudity, I would be much more concerned about programs promoting violence and anti-social behaviour (I really get quite sick when flipping channels and seeing wrestling).


----------



## Ekaaj

calgarygary said:


> Broadcasters are sending these signals into the air and _it is your choice _whether to receive the signal.



I think the whole point of the thread is that timeshare owners in Hawaii DON'T have a choice in the matter at the moment.  It's being broadcast with no way to turn it off or block the channel, unless you simply don't watch any TV at all.



calgarygary said:


> As far as your children seeing nudity, I would be much more concerned about programs promoting violence and anti-social behaviour (I really get quite sick when flipping channels and seeing wrestling).



Nudity is a far cry from sex and porn, in my view - however one chooses to define "porn".

As far as this thread becoming full of personal attacks, it's not surprising.  Porn doesn't really promote human decency or kindness in the first place, so why would a discussion about it be civil?    JMHO....


----------



## calgarygary

Ekaaj said:


> I think the whole point of the thread is that timeshare owners in Hawaii DON'T have a choice in the matter at the moment.  It's being broadcast with no way to turn it off or block the channel, unless you simply don't watch any TV at all.


 Of course you have a choice - change the channel, or is HBO the only channel being offered?




> Nudity is a far cry from sex and porn, in my view - however one chooses to define "porn".


 I have to agree, but I have never seen anything that approached porn on the HBO programming that I have seen.[/quote]



> As far as this thread becoming full of personal attacks, it's not surprising.  Porn doesn't really promote human decency or kindness in the first place, so why would a discussion about it be civil?    JMHO....


I don't think that it is necessarily porn that causes the problem.  I think you will find the lack of a civil discussion on many topics on boards - the immediacy of posting (often without fore thought) and the lack of person to person contact is what I believe is the root cause of a lack of civility when posting.


----------



## ricoba

Ekaaj said:


> so why would a discussion about it be civil?    JMHO....



Because we try to maintain a civil tone and environment here on TUG. 

There are lots and lots of sites where a person can go and speak their mind and get as mean and nasty as they want.  Thankfully TUG is not that type of site!


----------



## geekette

AwayWeGo said:


> I cannot understand why the people performing in those dirty movies & videos -- especially the women -- are willing to do that on camera while their parents are still lving.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I hate double-standards.


----------



## Ekaaj

calgarygary said:


> Of course you have a choice - change the channel, or is HBO the only channel being offered?



Ok, no offense intended, but it's not that hard, truly.  The ENTIRE point is that when you are flipping channels, or when your kids are watching a "family friendly" movie, the next show you come across can be porn -  or "sexual in nature", for those who don't believe in calling graphic sex on TV "porn".  I don't care how many people like porn, watch it, don't mind seeing it, etc. - I personally DO NOT want to have to flip past it.  I don't watch violent shows, graphic shows, programs with tons of swearing or rude and obnoxious behavior, etc.  Hence, there are few shows that we do like on TV.  We do watch a few shows and certain movies, but overall, I believe that what you choose to view on TV has an effect on you, and we choose not to watch or view porn at all.  We do not subscribe to these channels at home.

It would be like you walking down a street and seeing people having sex on the street corner - sure, you can look away, but you've probably already seen more than you wanted to.  I'm sure that there are people who will never understand this, but there ARE people like myself who feel the same way.  Hence, the OP's warning about porn on TV in Hawaii.

To ricoba, I also understand that TUG tries to be civil, but this thread has not always been.  That was my point.


----------



## skim118

ondeadlin said:


> I think the tone here is unfortunate and very unlike the usual discussions on TUG.
> 
> I'm an HBO subscriber and have seen Real Sex from time to time (including a few hysterical episodes when people who clearly should not been seen naked, let alone having sex, are featured).
> 
> That said, I think the OP has a very legitimate complaint here. I would not, as a subscriber, be comfortable with HBO broadcasting those programs at 8 p.m. in my home, nor would I expect to see it at any TS or hotel we were staying at during that hour. The OP specifically said they had no problem with the CONTENT, just WHEN it was being broadcast. The OP specifically DID NOT say that WKORV should drop the channel.
> 
> The OP was sharing a warning with other parents. Period.
> 
> I, for one, appreciate it, even though I also appreciate HBO.


`
Thanks for summarizing my thoughts and the intent of the original post.  

I emphasize again about the misleading incorrect printed schedule shown next to the TV;  the schedule shown is specifically about HBO Family channel(shows different movies/programs than the regular HBO channel).

It seems like WKORV's cable provider shows some sort of composite HBO channel where they switch from the HBO Family channel  to HBO East at 8PM.  If they could have let me know about what they are doing, I would have no problems with WKORV.


----------



## Steel5Rings

AwayWeGo said:


> I cannot understand why the people performing in those dirty movies & videos -- especially the women -- are willing to do that on camera while their parents are still lving.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




Because it pays well and feels good!!!


----------



## calgarygary

Ekaaj said:


> Ok, no offense intended, but it's not that hard, truly.  The ENTIRE point is that when you are flipping channels, or when your kids are watching a "family friendly" movie, the next show you come across can be porn -  or "sexual in nature", for those who don't believe in calling graphic sex on TV "porn".  I don't care how many people like porn, watch it, don't mind seeing it, etc. - I personally DO NOT want to have to flip past it.  I don't watch violent shows, graphic shows, programs with tons of swearing or rude and obnoxious behavior, etc.  Hence, there are few shows that we do like on TV.  We do watch a few shows and certain movies, but overall, I believe that what you choose to view on TV has an effect on you, and we choose not to watch or view porn at all.  We do not subscribe to these channels at home.
> 
> It would be like you walking down a street and seeing people having sex on the street corner - sure, you can look away, but you've probably already seen more than you wanted to.  I'm sure that there are people who will never understand this, but there ARE people like myself who feel the same way.  Hence, the OP's warning about porn on TV in Hawaii.
> 
> To ricoba, I also understand that TUG tries to be civil, but this thread has not always been.  That was my point.



Obviously we are coming from very different viewpoints and are unlikely to agree on much in this discussion - other then already seeing too much in your walking down a street analogy.  I do want to mention though that the OP posted a relevant warning about the specifics of programming changes at the WKORV as it relates to a warning posted by management.  You described the programming as "porn" and although I disagree with your description, as you do with mine, I appreciate your desire not to see it.  That said, I believe that SVN would be making an error if they were to remove HBO from their programming.  Rather, if such programming offends, don't use the channel up/down but rather go straight to the desired channel.


----------



## ricoba

Ekaaj said:


> To ricoba, I also understand that TUG tries to be civil, but this thread has not always been.  That was my point.



Yes, I understood that.


----------



## daventrina

AwayWeGo said:


> I cannot understand why the people performing in those dirty movies & videos -- especially the women -- are willing to do that on camera while their parents are still lving.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


You could check out the discussion by Katie Morgan on guess where? HBO 
Caution: Rating NR/AO LO, N, SC


----------



## Ekaaj

calgarygary said:


> Rather, if such programming offends, don't use the channel up/down but rather go straight to the desired channel.



And wouldn't it be great if all hotels, resorts, and timeshares provided a programming guide?  Not all places do.  The hotel we stayed in recently had no guide whatsoever in the room - I know, because I looked.  And thus, part of the dilemma for parents and others.  Kids are also more likely to just flip through the channels.

I am not suggesting that they discontinue providing HBO, just that they provide a way to opt into (or out of) that channel.  Just as there are ways to order Pay Per View movies, why not offer a way to "order" HBO channels, for free?  Seems like it might be a compromise, especially in places like Hawaii where there is early program timing (8 PM) of potentially offensive/adult rated/porn (pick your description) programs.


----------



## geoand

This post does not discuss the good or bad of porn.  This post describes the inadequacy of the warning by the TS and or the local program guide.  This post was a warning about such.

Due to thread jacking this thread became "I think the whole point of the thread is that timeshare owners in Hawaii DON'T have a choice in the matter at the moment. It's being broadcast with no way to turn it off or block the channel, unless you simply don't watch any TV at all."

"That's just wrong, and I don't get why so many people on this board aren't bothered by this happening. Oh wait - many of those people like porn anyway. Duh, what was I thinking - why would they care if kids are exposed to it?"  In my opinion, this is where the thread became hostile.  Why would anyone make such an outlandish generalization about many people on this board?



skim118 said:


> When we were in WKORV last week we encountered a notice on top of the TV:
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Aloha,
> 
> For your viewing enjoyment the property provides a standard cable package, inclusive of HBO.  Unfortunately, we do not have parental controls which can block specific channels.  Some programming may not be suitable for all viewers.  Parental discretion is advised.
> 
> Mahalo
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Since our three teenagers were mostly using the Studio side of the lock-out, we checked the HBO channel out and the schedule listed; Since the accompanying TV Guide listed referred to it as HBO Family channel we were OK with it.
> 
> Since we kept the teens active, they never got to watch TV initially.  On the fifth night(July 5), the 17 year old who was reading,  found the other two teens(younger) giggling out of control in front of the TV.  He then found them watching an episode of Real Sex and the segment was on "Puppetry of the Pe*is".  Thankfully the older one made them turn-off the TV and informed us after we came back our walk on the beach at 8:30 PM.
> 
> The problem I have with WKORV & not HBO.  HBO broadcasts the Real Sex program at 2AM, but WKORV shows this program at 8PM(six hours before the scheduled time).  I have no idea why their cable operator is picking up the east coast HBO feed;  moreover we were also shocked that they switched from HBO family channel into the regular HBO channel without any warning(contrary to their TV Guide brochure).
> 
> I agree as parents we are responsible for what our kids watch, but accurate brochures and better technology would help us for sure.
> 
> I filed a complaint with Starcentral , but I am assuming that little warning  brochure on top the TV was already in response to other complaints.  will post if I get any response from SVN.


----------



## HGVCLover

_"That's just wrong, and I don't get why so many people on this board aren't bothered by this happening. Oh wait - many of those people like porn anyway. Duh, what was I thinking"_:hysterical: 

BARF!!!!


----------



## TUG Talker

Slightly off topic (like much of this thread), but I think there are a bunch of us (I sure hope so, anyway) that think that watching TV on vacation is a waste of their vacation.    If I had to choose, I'd prefer a vacation w/no TV in the unit at all. 

We play board games, card games (we all enjoy a cut-throat game of cribbage), read, nap, talk, and generally try to avoid laying around the room - we're on vacation to see the sights, get out and have fun, spend time with each other, not to sit in our room looking at the tube!  

General TV watching is a no-no, and has always been for us when on vacation, starting from when the kids were small until now, (they are 14 and 16).  The only exception to this rule is that we will sometimes rent a movie if the hotel offers that feature, and we're too tired to consider finding and going out to a movie theater after an active day.  We watch together, and the TV is turned off after the movie...no slip-sliding into channel surfing!   

We own part of a family beach cottage and the only reason it has a tiny TV is because we rent it out part of the summer and some renters insisted that we provide a TV.    None of us use it when we're there.  Our best friends have a wonderful vacation home up at Lake Tahoe that has never, in the over 40 years they've owned it, had a TV in it.  

Anyway, I'd suggest the easiest solution for those concerned about the content of available channels and lack of blocking is to simply unplug the TV and hide the remote.  Problem solved...I find it hard to believe that any family can't do w/out TV for a week or so...and hard to believe that it wouldn't improve your experience and family relationships to do so!


----------

